# Cyp. calceolus



## tocarmar (May 17, 2011)

It finally opened..


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2011)

Very nice. Are you fertilizing it specially?


----------



## Shiva (May 17, 2011)

Very pretty. How long do these last?


----------



## tocarmar (May 17, 2011)

I don't give them fertilizer..


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2011)

No calcium even?


----------



## tocarmar (May 17, 2011)

Nothing!! I just give a good mulch in the fall after the growths die back.. Depending on what it is I either give them oak leaf mix, or pine needle mix.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 17, 2011)

Spectacular color! Very nice.


----------



## Dido (May 18, 2011)

A nice one and great color.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2011)

Interesting. Thanx for the info.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

Nice fat flower Tom. I'd be wary of fertilizing C. acaule, but you'll be fine fertilizing any of the North American yellow Cyps with near impunity - well within reason :rollhappy:


----------



## tocarmar (May 18, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Very pretty. How long do these last?



I think normally about 2 weeks, I used them for breeding so it will not be as long..


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2011)

Nice! Looks more like Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens to me, though. Where did you get it?


----------



## tocarmar (May 19, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Nice! Looks more like Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens to me, though. Where did you get it?



It was a gift from a friend last year..


----------

